# 6 month old female



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, she'll be 6 months in a couple weeks. She has some general puppy shenanigans to work on, but I'd love to show her locally for fun.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

A beauty! Is she Czech?


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

She may have Czech in her. She was born and in the U.S.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She looks like a beautiful czechy girl! Gorgeous!


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

ristakrat said:


> Okay, she'll be 6 months in a couple weeks. She has some general puppy shenanigans to work on, but I'd love to show her locally for fun.


 I'm no expert on critiques, but I'll share my opinion. 

I love her head. Looks feminine, but not unusually thin. She seems to be well groomed, which shows off how beautiful her sable coat is.  I also like her topline; it's not long and it doesn't look very angulated.


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

ristakrat said:


> She may have Czech in her. She was born and in the U.S.


Could you tell who/where is the breeder?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful girl!


----------



## ristakrat (Jun 10, 2010)

alexg said:


> Could you tell who/where is the breeder?


This beautiful baby is from Southland Dog Sports.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

She is striking.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

What a stunning girl,just gorgeous 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

She's awful, you should give her to me 

Lovely girl, you must be very pleased with how she's developing!


----------

